# Hello from Canada



## WTB Flyer (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks like an interesting forum.....
I have always loved aircraft, I visit or local warbird museum and attend our local airshow every year ( Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum - Canadian Aviation History | Wartime Vintage Aircraft) in Hamilton, Ontario Canada.
Get to ride and fly the Harvard and Stearman thats available to the public.
Grew up in Wellington NZ and was always hanging around the airport, that was a long time ago (I'm 68)
Looking forward to a lot of great stuff here.
Cheers
John


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome to the asylum John. We have a excellent group here sir.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome from the left side of Canader. Apparently, during your relocation to this vast country, you established yourself thousands of kilometers too far east. My mother-in-law lives in Hamilton. you may have seen her; large, breathes fire, made Stalin cry......

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard John


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome from England ,John.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard John and it seems Geo and I are related...

I try to make it down to the CWH show every year and maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Eh!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard John!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 29, 2013)

Escape while you have the chance, this place is (censored) intoxicating and (censored) addictive!!





Oh.....and welcome, group therapy is on Mondays and Fridays...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome from down under John!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Oh.....and welcome, group therapy is on *Mondays and Fridays*...



You are in luck, cuz in the Southern hemisphere, there are no therapy sessions, cuz there is no hope for us.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2013)

N4521U said:


> You are in luck, cuz in the Southern hemisphere, there are no therapy sessions, cuz there is no hope for us.



You guys are all backwards and upside down. Every time we try to hold a session, you tell us you had one last week! 

Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome from the other side of things!


----------



## WTB Flyer (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, what a wonderful welcome....
Thank you all for your comments and suggestions, I need people to look after my mental well being!!!
Bloody Aussies, Britts, Swedes, Poles, Yanks, Germans, Canucks and Kiwi's....what a great mixture, should be fun times ahead. 

Thank you all.

John


----------



## N4521U (Dec 30, 2013)

Njaco said:


> You guys are all backwards and upside down. *Every time we try to hold a session, you tell us you had one last week!
> *
> Oh, and welcome to the forum!



Actually it was usually Yesterday, unless you ask on your Monday............... Then it was last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 31, 2013)

Welcome  to one of the best sources of aircraft knowledge assembled anywhere.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2013)

[email protected], I love that avatar! Not as nice as Trackend's but good nonetheless!!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 31, 2013)

I agree ... terrific. Welcome.

MM


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 31, 2013)

WTB Flyer said:


> Well, what a wonderful welcome....
> Thank you all for your comments and suggestions, I need people to look after my mental well being!!!
> Bloody Aussies, Britts, Swedes, Poles, Yanks, Germans, Canucks and Kiwi's....what a great mixture, should be fun times ahead.
> 
> ...



Don't forget us mis-placed Rebs!
Welcome from the "Tar-heel" state.


----------

